# SS 14.07.18 - Hartmann #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Karl Amadeus Hartmann** (1905 - 1963)*

Symphony No. 4

1. Lento assai
2. Allegro di molto, risoluto
3. Adagio appassionato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's German composer Karl Amadeus Hartmann's Fourth Symphony. I'm not much of a modernist and I'm not a big fan of most of Hartmann's works but this one is an exception and for some reason I really enjoy it. I know there aren't many recordings of this one so I'll post some YouTube links for those without a recording.

I'll be listening too:







Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are some YouTube links to Kubelik's recording:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll be listening to:
Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher.

View attachment 105611


Not the most appealing cover!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Malx said:


> Not the most appealing cover!


But still an improvement over this one. I'm listening to Metzmacher also.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

For me, a composer who generates respect rather than love. Interesting set of symphonies, however many there actually are.

Metzmacher for me too, because I've got them, and unlike others, quite like the cover!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> But still an improvement over this one. I'm listening to Metzmacher also.


New work for me this week and will go with the same version


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Youtube for me. Thanks for the links, rdb.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I made a playlist on YouTube for Kubelik's performance of this symphony. This may make it easier to listen to it straight through (or select movements if you like).

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0uwWr_EcxnJNX3X9_1esAbyp8DTDqrPn


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

This one for me as well.









Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Markus Stenz


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You tube for me as well , completely unknown for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

“Karl Amadeus Hartmann (2 August 1905 – 5 December 1963) was a German composer. Sometimes described as the greatest German symphonist of the 20th century, he is now largely overlooked, particularly in English-speaking countries.”

This symphony should be interesting.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Metzmacher on EMI is the one I have, so that'll do.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Malx said:


> I'll be listening to:
> Bamberger Symphoniker/Ingo Metzmacher.
> 
> View attachment 105611
> ...


I will listen this one via spotify


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn't previously have a recording of this symphony. While looking for it, I found that the Kubelik recording is included in a download set entitled "Rafael Kubelik Rare Recordings 1963-1974." I don't know for certain what qualifies a recording as "rare" but this set has quite a variety of music, including a few interesting items that I haven't previously heard. I bought the set and started by listening to this symphony. It is a moody and troubled piece of music, and it seems rather more "accessible" than some other modernist works, including others by the same composer. I like this style of music, and it is a worthy addition to my collection.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

I listened to the Munchener Kammerorchester under Christoph Poppen on the ECM label. It's a gloomy and angry (a bit relentlessly so!) work with some imaginative touches. Though only for string orchestra, Hartmann's writing creates the illusion of a full orchestra. A fine work, which reminds me I have yet to hear most of Hartmann's symphonies.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I listened to Hartmann's 4th Symphony via Spotify not having it in my collection - it was an interesting listen, definitely not one of the sunniest symphonies about but I found it to be decent enough piece.
I did however continue listening on Spotify and took in the 5th Symphony which I preferred.
Hartmann seems interesting enough for me to consider a purchase of a set if I can find one at a decent price.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to the Kubelik. It’s an interesting work, not too long, for string orchestra. Hartmann uses a pretty consistent “sound” through all three movements, with a few touches that remind me strongly of Bartok’s Divertimento for String Orchestra.

All the movements are kind of intense, but at first listen it’s hard to follow the dramatic arc and the melodic content doesn’t really register clearly. But I suspect repeated hearings may pay off because the music is attractive on the surface, obviously of high quality, and quite eventful. It’s in my “listen again” pile!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I listened to the Kubelik. It's an interesting work, not too long, for string orchestra. Hartmann uses a pretty consistent "sound" through all three movements, with a few touches that remind me strongly of Bartok's Divertimento for String Orchestra.
> 
> All the movements are kind of intense, but at first listen it's hard to follow the dramatic arc and the melodic content doesn't really register clearly. But I suspect repeated hearings may pay off because the music is attractive on the surface, obviously of high quality, and quite eventful. It's in my "listen again" pile!


Interesting comments Ken
Can't say it reminded me of the Bartok you mention, but as I will definitely listen to it again then I shall pay more attention next time


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Coming in late. Hartmann is a composer I'm totally unfamiliar with. Will give the Kubelik You Tube a listen.


----------

